# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Kawasaki KX 500 finished

## PB Machines

Frame up restoration finished on the KX 500 used my homemade wheel stand in the process

----------


## BoilermakerA

Beautiful, well done. Ride well!

----------


## PB Machines

Thanks man I road it this weekend ran perfect so strong

----------

